# Meet Chino, our Ragdoll Kitten!



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Here are a few photos of our 9 week old Ragdoll Kitten. He is full of fun and curiosity! 

javascript:void(0);
javascript:void(0);

Not sure if this is going to work. I read on another post how to post photos on a thread, so excuse me if it doesn't work!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well clearly that didn't work, help??


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

how did you do that?


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

IMG-20130117-00018_zpse490f5be.jpg photo by gsrit01 | Photobucket


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

copy the pictures direct link and click on the picture on the top of reply box (yellow square with a mountain) then past the link in the box that pops up.


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I really don't know what's going on so here are some more links to pics...

IMG-20130117-00028_zps3491b638.jpg photo by gsrit01 | Photobucket

IMG-20130115-00008_zps2f68c24d.jpg photo by gsrit01 | Photobucket


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

well i did that and it came up with a blank message...haha


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried maybe some one can explain better


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whoop, eventually!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your kitty is amazingly cute!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanx Soonersseth! I was being a bit stupid!


----------



## soonersseth (Aug 26, 2012)

haha cool cute little kitty


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanx Leazie 

We are very proud (and sleep deprived) parents!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanx Soonersseth!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Chino is adorable! I also love the sleeping picture, with him on his back and his paws up in the air. My Abby, who's a Ragdoll/Persian mix, always sleeps that way, even now that she's older. It's just adorable. Muffs, my purebred Ragdoll, never does...so I guess they all have their own little habits.

Glad to see you figured out the picture posting!


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

My younger male sleeps that way as well. Cute!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Your kitty is definitely a cutie! But are you sure he is a ragdoll? He doesn't look like a longhaired cat to me?


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well we got him from a lady with 4 Ragdolls. He hasn't got any papers, so obviously (like I've seen in posts here), we can't be 100% sure he's 100% Ragdoll. I read up on the colouring and the patterns, and he matches that of a bi colour...dark colour on the tips, blue eyes, white paws/legs, upside down 'v' shaped white marking on his face, white from his chin down his tummy to the base of his tale.(from what I can tell). Yeah his fur isn't that long, but he's only 9 weeks old. Still a kitten. If he isn't 100% a Ragdoll, don't care, he's still an adorable chap and is loved so much.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You know, I think your kitten needs to be observed for awhile before we can determine whether he's really a Ragdoll. I think I'll fly to South Africa and bring him home with me to California. I'll observe him for a few years and then report my findings back to you. lol!


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hahaha you'd have to fight off my fiance! He's a naughty and VERY persistent little man! Getting spoilt. Very adventurous! 

A quick question...he's learnt very quickly how to climb up onto the couch and bed. We obviously don't mind him on the couch or bed, but our one couch is up against the back of the kitchen counter (live in an open plan flat/apartment so can't put the couch anywhere else), and he always climbs up onto it. We are very scared he tries to jump from the other side. It is WAY to high for him as a small kitten and we've seen him get into position to jump, just don't want him to hurt himself. He's very persistent, we keep taking him off, and he climbs back up. The more we take him off, the more determined he is!

Also when my Fiance tries to eat breakfast/lunch/supper...he climbs up her leg or on the couch and wants to basically get in the plate! We've only had him a few days and never fed him off our plates, so it's not learned behavoiur.

Any suggestions on how to stop any of this behaviour? I know he is a kitten and exploring...but any help?


----------



## GSRit01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll post this in the behaviour section also...


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Sooooo tiny!


----------

